I can't seem to submit a WaPo article about Amazon Jobs hiring event - wadkar
======
wadkar
[https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/business/wp/2017/08/02/t...](https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/business/wp/2017/08/02/thousands-
line-up-to-work-for-amazon-i-just-need-a-job/)

""" “We are excited to be creating great jobs that offer highly competitive
wages, benefits starting on day one and the choice for employees to go back to
school,” John Olsen, a human resources vice president at Amazon, said in a
statement. """

